# Writing > Short Story Competition >  Annual Short Story Competition '14

## Scheherazade

> Dear All,
> 
> The Literature Network will hold an annual short story competition, which will be open to all its members. The rules of the competition are:
> 
> 1. The stories should be submitted as *email attachments in MS Word format*  and should be *minimum 500 and maximum 2000 words* and *include your Forum names*  as well. Please send your stories to* [email protected]*. Please do not post your stories on the Forum!
> 
> 2. There will be *5 selections (in February, April, June, August and October)*  throughout the year and only the stories which have been submitted before the first of these months will be included in that month's elimination. The five stories which win the each selection will take part in *the final voting in November and December.*
> 
> 3. Members can submit *only one entry for each selection round*. If their story is a winner, they will not be allowed to take part in other selections.
> ...


*Those members who would like to take part in the first elimination in February can send their entries now (by January 31st).*

----------


## Scheherazade

Last 4 days to submit your stories!

----------


## Nikhar

Hi,

No October elimination this time?

----------


## Captain Pike

Yes Nikhar indeed, are we the only ones lost, expecting to find stories here?

----------


## Pendragon

No wonder people don't post poems in our many "unofficial" contests where the only prize is bragging rights. No one is posting stories in our "official" short story contest. which has a cash prize of $100. If people won't write for money... Jeez! sigh...

----------


## YesNo

I hope people start writing for this contest.

----------


## Nikhar

Hmm I don't know what's happening. A simple message that there would be no October elimination would also have sufficed. I submitted one of my stories for this elimination and I haven't received any reply regarding this at all. Neither via mail nor pm nor on this thread.

It's been 24 days in October now. The least one would expect is some kind of reply. I am not surprised that with this kind of response people are not submitting their stories. I am sorry if I sound rude but I worked hard to finish the story (however good or bad it may be) to meet the October 1st deadline. For about 2 weeks I regularly checked my mail and the website for any update. Then I just gave up.

----------


## Nikhar

I'll also like to point out that I have largely been absent from the forum for the last couple of years. I got too busy with my college. So someone might think I don't have the right to complaint. Maybe.

Maybe not. My post count would suggest that I used to be a decent user of the forum for quite some time. In fact, we formed a facebook fan page for Litnet. I wanted to get back to the forum with submitting a short story for the contest. I've always enjoyed these contests and have received some very valuable feedback due to these contests that have helped me improve as a writer. So I was very eager to complete my story in time for October elimination.

But the lack of response has just been too disappointing.

----------


## Scheherazade

I am sorry. Due to personal circumstances, I let the ball drop but picking it up again as of today.

The competition will resume.

----------

